# Taiwanese  made 10x24  clean and repair (pic heavy)



## kvt (Feb 20, 2017)

Not sure where I should be posting this but it Not sure where I should be posting this but it is one of my projects. 
Had posted part of it in JA  Jet 12x36 thread.  but decided I should not hog his thread.


Did not start a thread when I started on this project but trying to make some inputs as I start the reassembly of it.  
Got part of the gear box back together and mounted back on the bed.   Notice that the selectors have not been put back on yet.  As just got the new bearings needed on each end of the shaft in.
Do have one  gear selector cleaned up and set up almost ready to go,  but still need to make a new shaft for the gear to ride on as there is over 0.020 wear on the shaft where it rides.   The second selector has not been taken apart and cleaned yet.   But know it also has major ware on the shaft.   Looking to order some 5/8 tool steel next purchase budget.
Have the head ready to start reassembly ,   all painted and ready.  
Put in the First race for the spindle bearings.  Chuck side, had the race in the freezer at 0 degrees for several hours, then heated the casting with heat gun and propane torch until hot, Cleaned the seat and lightly tapped it into place.     A lot easier to get in than to get out.

 Will clean the other side up and repeat the process.

Anyway here are some of the pictures.


----------



## JAS (Mar 4, 2017)

Looking good ,tool steel would have been my choice also.


----------



## Sewdude (Mar 12, 2017)

JVT, hey I was wondering how much the rebuild has set you back "time and money" as I am looking at one of these lathes and it does need some attention also.
Even just the price paint can add up.
By the way looks very nice.


----------



## kvt (Mar 12, 2017)

Still not finished,   largest part is the price of the spindle bearings.   The seals were not that bad, The paint will depend on what you use.   also based on what some of the members told me I have filled some of the pits and big casting marks with body filler.  
Still looking for a Steady rest to fit it or will have to make one


----------



## Sorefoot (Dec 17, 2017)

JVT,  I received one of these lathes recently and it’s missing the worm and worm wheel that drives the apron off the power feed. It looks like your lathe is like mine with a separate lead screw and power feed. I’m also missing what I think is just a plug in the back of the apron. Would you be able to post some pictures of your apron and take some measurements from the worm and worm wheel in question?

Thank you in advance,
Sean


----------



## kvt (Dec 19, 2017)

Sorry missed your post,   I can take some measurements and some pics as it can get to them.   It is mostly back together just needs a fine ajustment and still has an oil leak in the head but found what it is. Just have to take it partway back apart and find a way to seal it.   

There is a hole in the back of that Apron the is open.  Do not know why but it is.
The the three pieces that make up the drive,   The rod,   The worm it rides on,  and the gear that drives the apron are hard to find.  And I'm not to sure how to measure them for it.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi All, I recently purchased the American Enco version of this lathe its an '94 ENCO110-2033 (which conveniently doesn't exist according to Enco/MSC).  It is a near exact match to the Grizzly G9249 lathe.  I am in the process of tearing it down, cleaning it piece by piece, scraping if necessary, and getting it put back together. If you need any pictures of pieces I will be happy to post them. The only thing mine is missing is the factory  4 jaw chuck and 3 metric change gears.


----------

